# Hardtail für 10jährigen



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Suche seit geraumer Zeit
Gefühlt gibt es entweder Klasse Cube  ( veraltet, schwer, 3 Fach Schaltung) oder VPace mit Tune Naben
Ich benötige irgendwas dazwischen 
Größe des Fahrers: 1,40m
Einsatz: Fahren im Dorf, zur Schule und ab und zu im Gelände ( Trail bis S1, Flowtrails)
Hardtail sollte dafür locker reichen, Federgabel ist gewünscht

Laufradgrösse entweder 26 oder 27,5 Zoll

Muss kein Highend sein ( so ambitioniert ist er nicht und das Teil wird im Alltag nicht schonend  behandelt) aber eben auch kein 14 kg Klumpen mit 175mm Kurbeln und 8 Fach Schaltung

Budget: ca. 1000€ 
Am liebsten Komplettbike

Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## OmarLittle (19. November 2022)

Kommt ein Gebrauchtkauf in Frage? Da sollte es doch einiges geben, vor allem in 26 Zoll. 
Hatte unserem Sohn vor zwei Jahren ein Trek Marlin 6 in XS gekauft, was leider die von dir beschriebenen Probleme hatte: Sackschwer, billige 2 x 8 Schaltung (die aber gut funktioniert hat) und eine Gabel aus Blei mit quasi keiner Funktion. Wurde direkt gegen eine Reba getauscht, das war dann halbwegs ok... Die Situation war vor zwei Jahren allerdings auch verheerend schlecht was die Verfügbarkeit angeht. Momentan hast du gute Karten würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Kommt grundsätzlich schon infrage, wobei mir neu lieber ist. Das bike wird danach vom kleinen Bruder aufgetragen, so das es wohl locker 5 Jahre bei uns bleibt.
Aktuell fährt er ein Naloo 24 , das fand ich damals einen guten Kompromiss. Aber das 26 kommt mir sehr kompakt vor
Alternativ hab ich mir das Canyon Stoic in XS oder 2XS überlegt. Allerdings ist das einfach Bleischwer und Null Kinderspezifisch ( Kurbellänge z. B.)


----------



## nicolutz (19. November 2022)

Ein Kubike 26 MTB Disc dürfte doch deinen Ansprüchen entsprechen?


----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Kubikes hatten wir schon 2 St. 
Sind schon gut, aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob das die Schrumpfversion eines Crosscountry bikes von 2004 ist.

Lenkwinkel 69 Grad
Reach 360mm

Die Gabel kann ich nicht so ganz einschätzen
Der Rest ist gut ( bis auf die 1, 75 Reifen wtf, sowas gibts seit 2001 nicht mehr)


----------



## nicolutz (19. November 2022)

Für den von dir beschriebenen Verwendungsbereich muss es doch auch nicht unbedingt eine gestreckte Abfahrtsgeometrie sein. Was spricht denn gegen einen kompakten Rahmen


----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Bisher kommt das Kubikes meiner Vorstellung am nächsten.
Ich finde es trotzdem seht konservativ. Wenn du das z. B. Mit Naloo vergleichst.
Gewicht ist bei Kubikes gut aber auch bissl geschummelt mit den superschmalen Reifen.
Felgen sind auch nicht Tubeless ready


----------



## nicolutz (19. November 2022)

Naja, du bringst mit jedem Post neue Erwartungen dazu.

Geometrie soll modern lang sein und tubeless soll auch möglich sein.
Gibt es noch weitere Voraussetzungen die erfüllt sein müssen?
Sonst macht es wenig Sinn weitere Vorschläge zu bringen


----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Mm Ok das Felgen tubeless fähig sind setze ich im Jahr 2022 eigentlich voraus.

Ah weitere Anforderung: es sollte technisch zumindest möglich seine eine Dropper nachzurüsten.
- also keine 26,9765 mm Sattelrohr oder so


----------



## nicolutz (19. November 2022)

Giant STP 26 würde mir da noch einfallen. Dürfte eigentlich die jetzt genannten Punkte erfüllen, aber halt auch schon wieder bei 12kg und etwas über Budget


----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Das STP ist Interessant. Schau ich mir mal genauer an
Interessant ist im Grunde auch das Vitus Nukleus. Wenn es da noch eine etwas hochwertigere Version für ein paar Kröten mehr gäbe 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Das Nukeproof ist cool, meinem Sohn aber zu gelb


----------



## nicolutz (19. November 2022)

Für 1500€ deutlich über Budget aber als Option evtl. das Nize Bike One 26/27,5


----------



## backinblack76 (19. November 2022)

Finde ich echt gut
150mm Federweg ist wahrscheinlich im Alltag etwas overdone 🤔


----------



## Binem (20. November 2022)

Das klingt nach einem Wunsch nach  v pace für 1000€, wenn du Zeit hast suche gebraucht, wenn du Bock hast zum schrauben Kauf ein kleines Erwachsenen Rad und specke ab. Es gibt nichts gewünscht in der Preisklasse neu und lieferbar


----------



## Radical_53 (20. November 2022)

Meinem Junior hab ich im Frühjahr kurzentschlossen ein neues Frog geschossen. "MTB 72", 26", weil ich hier noch einige (gute/frische) Reifen liegen habe & weil das meiner Meinung nach der Körpergröße entgegen kommt.
Er hatte schon den Vorgänger in 24" und kam super damit klar.


----------



## backinblack76 (20. November 2022)

Orbea  Laufey H20
gefällt mir ganz gut, sogar schon mit Dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (20. November 2022)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Orbea  Laufey H20
> gefällt mir ganz gut, sogar schon mit Dropper



Das H10 wiegt 14,7kg, das H20 wird eher etwas schwerer sein


----------



## backinblack76 (20. November 2022)

das Ist schwer


----------



## olsche (21. November 2022)

Wenn du nicht komplett selber aufbaust wirst du Kompromisse eingehen müssen, ist so...


----------



## nicolutz (21. November 2022)

Ich fasse mal deine Wünsche zusammen:

26/27,5"
deutlich unter 14kg
mehr als 8-Fach
kindgerechte Kurbel
abfahrtsorientierte Geo
Federgabel (aber 150mm ist zu viel)
Tubeless ready
im Idealfall Dropper
Budget um 1000€

Mir fallen da eben nur Nize One oder Vpace Max ein, die alle Anforderungen entsprechend erfüllen.
Aber da kommst du halt mit 1000€ nicht hin.

Du wirst entweder bei deinen Anforderungen oder beim Budget nochmal nachdenken müssen.
Oder du suchst geduldig auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt und optimierst im Zweifelsfall noch daran


----------



## Binem (21. November 2022)

oder du bleibst beim Naloo für 1150 plus Versand und 11kg





						Naloo Hill Bill 26" MK2 2023 Diamant in 26 Zoll bestellen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Naloo Hill Bill 26" MK2 2023 Diamant in 26 Zoll kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Vollständig vormontiert ✅ Finde hier dein Fahrrad!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				





nicolutz schrieb:


> 26/27,5"
> deutlich unter 14kg
> mehr als 8-Fach
> kindgerechte Kurbel
> ...


und das ganze um damit : 
Fahren im Dorf, zur Schule und ab und zu im Gelände


----------



## bobdrop (21. November 2022)

Woom OFF Air 6









						woom™ OFF AIR 6: Kinder Mountainbike 26 Zoll  [ab 10 Jahren]
					

woom™ OFF 6 - Kinder Mountainbike 26 Zoll ✓ 11 kg ✓ für Kinder ab 10 Jahren ✓ Federgabel & Scheibenbremsen ➤ Kinder Mountainbike online kaufen!




					woom.com


----------



## nicolutz (21. November 2022)

Passt die Geometrie nicht zu seinen Vorstellungen


bobdrop schrieb:


> om OFF Air 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## backinblack76 (21. November 2022)

Stimmt, und die Optik
Spass beiseite. Es gibt keine reach Angabe . Macht das vergleichen der Räder nicht leichter .
Kubikes bekommt das übrigens auch nicht gebacken. Die angegeben Reachwerte 
Können so niemals stimmen 457mm beim 27,5 ( das ist soviel wie mein Kavenz)
Das 27S immer noch über 400. Bei dem flachen Sitzwinkel mag ich das nicht glauben. Da müsste das Kind min. 1.65m dafür sein

Ich werde die Woche wohl mit dem Sohn bei einem Shop vorbei, der einige der Aspiranten rumstehen hat ( Naloo, Orbea, Kubikes)


----------



## 3812311 (22. November 2022)

Servus!

Ich war auch auf der Suche mit ganz ähnlichem "Lastenheft". 
Die Räder die mich voll überzeugt haben, lagen bei min 1.500€ und das ist mir einfach zu viel für ein Kinderrad. Der Gebrauchtmarkt gab leider auch nicht so viel her. Ich hatte kurz das Woom Off 6 auf dem Radar aber jetzt ist es ein Grand Canyon Young Hero in 2XS geworden.

Was ich schon umgebaut habe bzw. umbauen werde:

Tausch der Gabel gegen eine starre Carbongabel (-2kg, Cockpit kommt tiefer)
Tausch der Kurbel gegen eine mit 140mm Länge (woher nehmen???)
Lenker kürzen
kürzerer Vorbau
Schraubgriffe

Mal sehen wie es sich dann fährt und was noch umgebaut werden muss. Out-of-the-box kann man das Rad eigentlich nicht empfehlen...


----------



## ChrisXL (23. November 2022)

Woom sind zum Kotzen häßlich - so wenigstens meine Meinung. Kuck mal bei KU-Bikes (https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/). In meinen Augen aktuell die besten, leichten (und halbwegs bezahlbaren) Kinderbikes! Wir hatten 2 Stück und waren super zufrieden. Und für ca. 900-1000,-€ lassen die sich nach ca. 2 Jahren Nutzung auch ca. zum Originalpreis sogar gebraucht wieder verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (24. November 2022)

Wie gesagt, Kubikes ist auf der Liste und wir hatten auch schon 2.


----------



## Gfrast (25. November 2022)

ChrisXL schrieb:


> Woom sind zum Kotzen häßlich - so wenigstens meine Meinung. Kuck mal bei KU-Bikes


Liegt bekanntermaßen alles im Auge des Betrachters. Finde die KU-Bikes schauen genauso scheisse aus


----------



## schlonser (25. November 2022)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/vitus-nucleus-26-hardtail-jugendfahrrad/rp-prod206067
		


11,2 Kg laut Homepage…


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2022)

Selberaufbauen und ein Mworx bauen. Da haste alles was du willst und kannst sparen und investieren wo es Sinn macht.


----------



## backinblack76 (26. November 2022)

Der mworx ist zu klein, außerdem kein Bock auf Selbstaufbau ( sprengt sowieso immer das Budget)
Das Vitus ist Interessant, leider dank Brexit schon bissl teurer


----------



## schlonser (26. November 2022)

Hm, mußte mal googeln, ich glaube für Nordirland und CRC gelten andere Regeln. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann is der Europreis auf der Seite schon der Endpreis.


----------



## Milbe (2. Dezember 2022)

3812311 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich war auch auf der Suche mit ganz ähnlichem "Lastenheft".
> Die Räder die mich voll überzeugt haben, lagen bei min 1.500€ und das ist mir einfach zu viel für ein Kinderrad. Der Gebrauchtmarkt gab leider auch nicht so viel her. Ich hatte kurz das Woom Off 6 auf dem Radar aber jetzt ist es ein Grand Canyon Young Hero in 2XS geworden.
> ...


Was ist von der Kurbel zu halten?








						Tretkurbel Rotor BCD 76 slim
					

Leichter Tretkurbelrotor (ohne Kettenblatt und Kettenblattschrauben), unterschiedliche Kurbelarmlängen für 4-Kant-Tretlagerachsen. Schlanke…




					www.kinderleicht-radfahren.de


----------



## Binem (2. Dezember 2022)

Milbe schrieb:


> Was ist von der Kurbel zu halten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann man gut verwenden, aber für etwas mehr gibt es das hier:








						Kania Kurbel 127mm für Kindermountainbike
					

Verkaufe eine sehr leichte Kurbel von Kania. Passend für Kinder von 1,20m - ca. 1,35m. Länge:...,Kania Kurbel 127mm für Kindermountainbike in Hessen - Niedernhausen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



oder in neu:








						Kurbel Kinderfahrrad Kids, direct mount 120mm 125mm 135m 140mm 145mm 150mm 155mm  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Kurbel Kinderfahrrad Kids, direct mount 120mm 125mm 135m 140mm 145mm 150mm 155mm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




scheint der gleiche Hersteller zu sein und zwar dieser hier:






						Kid Bike Crankset With 3-boits Tighern Sprocket And Superlight Superstrong Aircraft Aluminium Axle For 105mm Kid Crankset - Buy Kid Bike Crankset For 105mm,3-boits Tighern Sprocket,Superlight Superstrong Aircraft Aluminium Axle Product on Alibaba.com
					

Kid Bike Crankset With 3-boits Tighern Sprocket And Superlight Superstrong Aircraft Aluminium Axle For 105mm Kid Crankset - Buy Kid Bike Crankset For 105mm,3-boits Tighern Sprocket,Superlight Superstrong Aircraft Aluminium Axle Product on Alibaba.com



					www.alibaba.com


----------



## Milbe (2. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt, aber das Problem ist die Kurbellänge. Im Bereich 140mm/150mm gibt es nicht viel. Sieht halt die begehrtesten Längen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (2. Dezember 2022)

Milbe schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das Problem ist die Kurbellänge. Im Bereich 140mm/150mm gibt es nicht viel. Sieht halt die begehrtesten Längen.


ok, der Link geht aus 127 mm


----------



## 3812311 (2. Dezember 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> scheint der gleiche Hersteller zu sein und zwar dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Angebot habe ich auch gefunden bei meiner Recherche. Leider scheint die minimale Abnahmemenge 100 Stück zu sein.

Ich hab was im Forum gefunden: Kurbel kürzen MTB-News
Meine Kurbel ist grad unterwegs und soll auf 140mm gekürzt werden.


----------



## 3812311 (2. Dezember 2022)

Milbe schrieb:


> Was ist von der Kurbel zu halten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat halt 4-Kant und ich wollte beim Canyon schon gerne beim 24mm-Lager bleiben.

Am 24"-Orbea meines Sohnes habe ich aber die verlinkte / oder eine baugleiche Kurbel verwendet. Da spricht absolut nichts dagegen.


----------



## 3812311 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ein schnelles Kellerbild vom "Young Hero". Nach dem Umbau macht es einen ganz guten Eindruck. Kurbeln gekürzt auf 140mm. Gewicht 11,4kg fahrfertig. Die Front ist zwar zum Originalsetup jetzt um ca. 40mm abgesenkt aber ich finde sie immernoch sehr hoch...


----------



## backinblack76 (16. Dezember 2022)

Das Canyon habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Aber mit der Rahmenform konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. Gewicht auch semi gut ( wobei natürlich auch sehr günstiges Radl)

Bei mir ist es jetzt letztendlich das Giant geworden. Finde ich für den Preis ( habe 850 bezahlt) ein vernünftiger Kompromiss und gefällt


----------

